# RABAT | Public Transport



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*Le premier Tramway du Maroc à Rabat/Salé*

Le projet de tramway prolonge des études antérieures, dont celle de Transroute (plan de
transport de 1976, puis études de 1982 et 2003 sur la faisabilité de lignes de transport en commun en site propre – TCSP - dans l’agglomération de Rabat-Salé). Ces études avaient conclu à l’opportunité de mettre en oeuvre un système de tramway sur rails dans l’agglomération, en définissant les grands principes pour la première phase (mise en service en début 2010).
L'agence pour l’Aménagement de la Vallée du Bouregreg, mandatée et chargée de réaliser ce projet en partenariat avec les Communes Urbaines de Rabat et de Salé, a lancé, à partir de février 2007, les travaux de réalisation de deux lignes de tramway pour l’agglomération de Rabat-Salé avec un objectif de mise en service en 2010.

Site : http://tramway-maroc.com/










*Caractéristiques du réseau 2010*

La longueur exploitée pour les deux lignes est de 19 km avec 31 stations.
Un nombre total de 23 rames de 60 m (2x30m) est prévu pour une capacité de 580 voyageurs
par véhicule.

Les rames d’environ 60 m de long seront alimentées électriquement par lignes aériennes de contact. La longueur des quais des stations est fixée à 60 m hors rampes d’accès afin de permettre l’exploitation des rames doubles.
Le nombre de rames nécessaires est de 11 rames de 60 m en ligne 1 et 9 rames de 60 m en ligne 2.


































Maps :


















*Un deuxieme tramway est prévu à Casablanca ainsi qu'un RER...*










CASA SOUTH: Creating a multimodal Station 

Mr. Mohamed Kabbaj, Wali of the Grand Casablanca and Mr Rabie Khlie, Director General of ONCF held a meeting at the Headquarters of the wilaya of Greater Casablanca Monday, December 17, 2007, related to the project of the New Rail multimodal Casablanca, " Casa South "in the presence of the President of the City Council, the Governor charge of the General Secretariat, the Governor responsible for the DAG, the Secretary General of the Council of the Region, the Director of the Urban Agency, the Director of the Agency Town Planning and Development Anfa, the Director of Planning and Infrastructure center of the wilaya and representatives of the ONCF. 

The goal is to create a CASA SUD Rail Multimodale served by different modes of transport, namely: 

- RER
- TGV 
- Tramway
- Trains 

As their accessibility to buses, taxis and automobiles 

Mr Wali said that the Development Program of Urban Transport and Regional is an ambitious project that involves the participation of all partners and its success depends on many aspects including: 

• Ensure the passage of the TGV at the heart of City Center 
• Integrate the RER priority in the overall project of TGV 
• Ensure served by transit (Bus and Taxi) 
• Develop station in neighborhoods to generate employment. 
Casa Anfa will generate more than 120000 jobs. 

Taking into account the technical feasibility of the project. 

In addition, Mr. Wali also discussed the progress of other projects carried out by the station ONCF including Casa Port whose work begin shortly.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Meki (Sep 2, 2008)

when will this started


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Meki said:


> when will this started


its already under construction, it will be ready in 2009/2010


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is it just the tramway that is under construction or is there a metro, too? I ask based on the map you posted.

Here's looking at you kid!


----------



## Ali_B (Jun 4, 2005)

dwdwone said:


> Is it just the tramway that is under construction or is there a metro, too? I ask based on the map you posted.
> 
> Here's looking at you kid!


The first two maps you saw are of the moroccan capital Rabat and suburb Salé on the other site of the Bouregreg river. It's a tramway project consisting of two lines and is already started.

The last map is of the biggest city and economical capital of Morocco Casablanca. The project consists of one metroline, two tramways and a commuterline. The project is not yet approved, talks are still under way. Decisionmaking is really slow in Casablanca and think also the lack of sources. But they are trying to approve and start at least the construction of one tramway before the end of next year


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

*De « gros détails » à régler pour le tramway de Rabat*










*Le projet de tramway de Rabat prend forme et les travaux avancent conformément à un planning très précis. La direction de l’Agence pour l’aménagement de la vallée de Bouregreg (AAVB) annonce d’ailleurs que les travaux de déplacement des réseaux d’eau, d’électicité et de télécommunications sont effectués à plus de 60%. Maintenant, on passe à l’aménagement de la plateforme de la future ligne de tramway. Plus de 1 km a été déjà réalisé. Deux fronts, l’un situé à Salé et l’autre au niveau de l’avenue Al Alaouiyne à Rabat, sont ouverts.*

Cependant, il reste de « gros détails » encore à régler le long du tracé, à Salé. Des points qui préoccupent les responsables de l’agence. Le premier est d’ordre social.

Il s’agit d’une zone de bidonvilles proche de la ligne n°1 du tramway, exactement au niveau du quartier Hay Karima, terminus de la ligne. « Avec l’aide de la commune de Salé, on essayera de reloger les 200 familles qui habitent cette zone », a indiqué Lemghari Essakl, directeur général de l’AAVB. Le terrain libéré permettra la construction du nouveau centre de maintenance du matériel ainsi que le siège du futur exploitant de ce projet. 

Autre point à résoudre, celui d’une ancienne décharge, située au niveau du boulevard Hassan II, juste après le carrefour de Bettana à Salé. A noter que le terrain appartient aux domaines des Habous. « Avec ce département, on souhaite développer un partenariat pour réhabiliter le site pour qu’il soit en harmonie avec le projet du tramway », souligne Essakl. Enfin, dernier problème, et non des moindres, il reste à déplacer une centaine de tombes du cimetière Sidi Belabass, et ce, pour permettre d’élargir l’emprise de la voie du tramway. Des négociations sont en cours pour trouver une solution qui contente toutes les parties.

Par ailleurs, rappelons que plusieurs conventions ont été signées en marge de la visite de la délégation française, menée par le Premier ministre, François Fillon. Il s’agit notamment d’un contrat portant sur la réalisation de la plateforme et la pose de la voie ferrée. Le coût de l’investissement s’élève à 80 millions d’euros, soit l’équivalent de 880 millions de DH. Le marché a été décroché par un groupement composé de Colas Rail (France) et GTR (Maroc). L’entreprise est déjà à pied d’œuvre sur le chantier. A noter aussi une autre convention visant l’acquisition du matériel auprès du constructeur français Alstom dont le coût dépasse un milliard de DH hors taxe. Dans le cadre de cette opération, le gouvernement français a octroyé au Maroc un prêt de 150 millions d’euros, soit plus de 1,5 milliard de DH avec des conditions avantageuses pour la partie marocaine. En effet, le taux d’intérêt est fixé à 2,38% et le remboursement étalé sur 30 ans, à partir de la 5e année d’activité.










Source : L’Economiste - Avril 2008


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

*Les travaux du tramway de Casablanca démareront en 2009*










*Le projet du tramway de Casablanca prend forme. Lentement. En effet, pour les usagers, ce chantier tarde à venir, comparé à Rabat. « Ce n’est pas une chose que l’on peut réaliser en claquant des doigts », souligne une source proche du dossier. Et d’ajouter que « le projet se concrétisera ».*

Ainsi, à terme, la capitale économique devrait avoir quatre lignes de tramway, une ligne de métro (21 km) et une autre ligne de RER (réseau express régional) d’une longueur de 63 km. « La première ligne sera mise en service sur l’axe Sidi Moumen-Hay Hassani », conclut le rapport technique de la ville. Un rapport qui a été présenté fin mars dernier et qui annonce le lancement des premiers travaux pour 2009. Le planning a été arrêté par le comité de pilotage en accord avec le bureau d’études et le maître d’ouvrage.

Par ailleurs, l’ouverture d’autres lignes est à terme au programme. Ainsi, la zone de Sbata sera reliée au centre-ville, soit un parcours de 11 km. La capacité de transport sera de 8.200 personnes par jour. Le segment Moulay Rachid/Corniche a été aussi analysé. Un trajet de 18 km et d’une capacité de 9.600 passagers, a été défini. Une autre ligne de 29 km est prévue entre Sidi Moumen et Lissasfa. Celle-ci offre une capacité de transport de 18.000 usagers en heure de pointe.

Rappelons que c’est la ligne Sidi Moumen Hay Hassani qui sera lancée en premier. Tracée sur 27 km, celle-ci pourra transporter un maximum de 19.000 voyageurs aux heures de pointe. « C’est un corridor dont la fréquentation journalière est de 200.000 à 380.000 passagers », indique un cadre de la mairie.

Les critères qui ont poussé les responsables casablancais à faire ce choix ne manquent pas. Primo, c’est une ligne qui dessert un volume important de population et traverse des équipements publics générateurs de déplacements : gares, quartiers des affaires, hôpitaux, universités, etc. Secondo, l’axe retenu a aussi l’avantage de permettre une couverture géographique très large en desservant les plus grands quartiers de l’agglomération tout en permettant son intégration dans un réseau maillé à terme. L’autre argument qui milite pour la ligne Sidi Moumen Hay Hassani est que « cet axe est un vecteur économique et touristique, car il offre aux usagers la grande fluidité des déplacements entre les grands projets urbains, les pôles économiques et touristiques », affirme un élu au conseil de la ville. Une quarantaine de stations jalonneront l’ensemble du tracé. En ce qui concerne le matériel roulant, la ville a prévu près de 40 rames de 60 m de long. « Le lancement des appels d’offres est prévu pour juin prochain », affirme un élu au conseil de la ville. La mise en service de la première ligne est annoncée pour 2012.

Source : L’Economiste - Avril 2008


----------



## VegaM (Jul 16, 2008)

The line of the future Rabat Tramway (Morocco)


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

mashallah
good economic progress is what we need in the region!


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

I once read that back in the 70s they started a metro project in Casablanca but it was abandoned. Does this means there are tunnels under the city like there were in Algiers?


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

No, there are no tunnels. The soft ground made it too expensive too build the metro back then. Hopefully that'll change this time around. Public transportation in Morocco is horrid.


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)

*TRAMWAY RABAT-SALÉ *


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Quartier Hassane prés la préfecture de police *


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## filsdugrand (May 28, 2009)

The first Alstom Citadis tramway has been delivered to Rabat, still 21 to go 
I don't know if you like the design but i found it fantastic .



tvfoudres said:


>


----------



## nabil2 (Aug 4, 2009)

Some light rails Stations in Rabat :


----------



## filsdugrand (May 28, 2009)

More photos of the beast 

by Desertlife










by Ωρτimuş


----------



## bgergia (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ Congratulations. Very nice trams.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: Gorgeous trams!!! Congrats Morroco! They are trying to implement a similar city here in Santos but nothing so far, I hope they choose a similar model... very beautiful.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

The New Low-Floor Articulated Buses


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

CityBus LCK6180G / Zhong Tong
































































fl.zhongtong.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...18068&v=photos


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

19-04-2010



















Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

19-04-2010



















Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

19-04-2010



















Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Tramway maintenance center under construction


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Construction of the maintenance center



















25/06/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

25/06/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat Tramway


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

tramwayrabatsale.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

tramwayrabatsale.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

tramwayrabatsale.com


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

The street make-over is amazing. No more chaos!


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Tramway of Rabat-Salé


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tests*



Ωρτimuş;63844523 said:


> Merci bien blacko pour les pics
> 
> Place du Golan à Hassan


*The 2 lines crossing in front of cathedrale *



[Prinny Man] said:


> Le Tram est passé par ici l'autre jour :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Tram station under construction



















04/09/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

04/09/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

04/09/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Articulated Buses


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Tramway dynamic tests


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat-Salé Tramway



















07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

This tram is just too damn beautiful, Im praying my city chooses a similar one for our planned light rail


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

mopc said:


> This tram is just too damn beautiful, Im praying my city chooses a similar one for our planned light rail


Thanks, i hope so for Sao Paulo


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat-Salé Light Rail



















09/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat-Salé Light Rail



















09/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat-Salé light rail 






by SSC Forumer almaghrebi


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat-Salé light rail from inside


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Pride of Rabat with a 540m new tunnel and a 1200m bridge ! The city will offer the best life quality in Africa with 20m² green spaces per unhabitant. :cheers:


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

07/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Gadiri said:


> Pride of Rabat with a 540m new tunnel and a 1200m bridge ! The city will offer the best life quality in Africa with 20m² green spaces per unhabitant. :cheers:


So 540 m tunnel plus 1200 m bridge plus 2 tram lines make Rabat the best city by quality of life? I guess that cities like Cape Town (as dozens of other south african cities) or Tunis offer an better quality overall. But it's maybe true that within Morocco Rabat is the most comfortable city to live in.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Light rail dynamic tests


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Light rail dynamic tests


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Isek said:


> So 540 m tunnel plus 1200 m bridge plus 2 tram lines make Rabat the best city by quality of life? I guess that cities like Cape Town (as dozens of other south african cities) or Tunis offer an better quality overall. But it's maybe true that within Morocco Rabat is the most comfortable city to live in.


He is talking about green-spaces. And Rabat is not the most comfortable city to live in.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Of course, Rabat has the best quality of life in Morocco (and also the highest HDI, highest literacy rate, highest activity rate, lowest poverty rate, etc.), it is ranked 122 best city in the world and sixth in Africa and the MENA region; and also ranked 102 Eco-city woldwide

The point is, if Rabat is already the sixth best city in Africa, with all these ongoing projects its ranking will be even better soon
It is already about to have the best transportation system of the continent, from 2015 it will have a Very High Speed Train in addition of the current Light Rail System, a Bus Rapid Transit, and a Regional Train Network
His Eco-City Ranking is even better than a lot of european capitals, with 230 ha of green space, and 20 square meters per capita (twice the international standard)


> Mercer’s Eco-City Ranking 2010 includes the following criteria:
> 
> Water Availability
> Water Potability
> ...





> Quality of Living worldwide city rankings 2010 – Mercer survey
> 
> Dubai (75) in the United Arab Emirates and Port Louis in Mauritius (82) are the region’s cities with the best quality of living. Abu Dhabi (83), Cape Town (86) and Tunis (94) follow and are, along with Victoria in the Seychelles (95), Johannesburg (96) and Muscat in Oman (100), the region’s only other cities in the top 100. Following the revision of the index a selection of cities from this region has been added, including Doha in Qatar (110), Rabat in Morocco (112), Banjul in Gambia (164) and Abuja in Nigeria (205).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

22/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Rabat, pride of Morocco ! :cheers:


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

22/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

22/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

22/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

22/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

22/10/2010 Optimus


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Pictures by [Prinny Man]


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

Pictures by [Prinny Man]


----------



## [Prinny Man] (Feb 9, 2010)

pictures taken by [Prinny Man]


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Has the tram opened for public?


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Has the tram opened for public?


Not yet, but it's scheduled for May-June


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Morocco - Rabat-Salé Tramway*


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Morocco - The new Tramway Bridge*


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Morocco - Tramway crossing the new bridge between Rabat and Salé*


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Rabat Tram right-of-way*


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.bouregreg.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

13/05/2011 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

13/05/2011 Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

All new pictures are on SSC Morocco Facebook (more than 1000 members). :cheers:


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

TramWay Rabat-Salé - Part One HD


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*HM the King inaugurates Hassan II Bridge, two tramway lines for Rabat-Sale worth $600 mln*


> Rabat - HM King Mohammed VI inaugurated, on Wednesday, the Hassan II Bridge as well as two tramway lines linking Rabat to Sale for an amount of 4.7 billion dirhams (around $600 mln).
> 
> - The tramway project has generated an estimate of 4,000 job openings while under construction and will generate another 1,000 once operational.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Official video


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Rabat - Salé tram network launched*


> The ceremony was attended by local officials, including Lemghari Essaki, Chairman & Managing Director of AAVB, the agency responsible for the Bouregreg Valley development programme, and Loubna Boutaleb, Managing Director of project promoter STRS.
> 
> Revenue service will start on May 23, after three days of free rides. Alstom Citadis trams will initially work all 21 stops on Line 1, from Madinat Al Irfane to Hay Karima, and part of Line 2 between Hassan II and Bab Chellah. Services will operate between 07.00 and 21.00 on weekdays and 07.00 and 13.00 on Saturdays, with trams running every 15 to 17 min on Line 1 and every 30 min on Line 2. A single fare will cost 7 dirhams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

25/05/2011 Optimus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ωρτimuş;77899765 said:


>


Nice tram stop here :cheers:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Ωρτimuş;77899765 said:


>


Aha! engineering _can_ still be aesthetically-pleasing, e.g., the sweeping left-hand trusses(?) supporting the overpass


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

trainrover said:


> ^^ Impressionant! même sa musique :dj: Grace à l'hauteur du fil alimentaire et à cause de l'achandalage du réseau, j'envisage que --peut être -- des rames à deux niveaux seraient introduits


Des tramways à 2 niveaux ?! :nuts:

Le tramway de Rabat ne circule qu'en double-rame de 2*32m. 152 places assises, et 580 passengers. 





On doit recevoir des rames uniques (pratique pour les heures creuses) mais personne ne les a encore vu.


----------



## yan_95 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> On doit recevoir des rames uniques (pratique pour les heures creuses) mais personne ne les a encore vu.


^^




agile7


----------



## yan_95 (Oct 1, 2010)

Cityscape.citizen


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

yan_95 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely forgot it.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy to see that Rabat, a so called 3rd world's city is now much developed, and they are much aware about air pollution. Tram is very much eco-friendly, ant the tramway network is truly smart.










However, I saw in www.subways.net that it is a phto of Rabat tram. So are there two types of rolling stock?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Rabat is one of the latest addition in African tram systems. Thankfully, so-called dark-continent is now competing with many of the modern, environment-conscious cities, and Rabat can proudly say that they are now running a trendy tram network with high speed, reserved track and smart designed tram system.

Please try to answer these - 
1)	Is there any plan to extend the network with new lines? If yes, please write some details and post a complete map with planned extensions.
2)	I heard due to more ease traffic jam, Rabat is now thinking about a metro system, is it right? If yes, please write some details and post a complete map with metro lines & planned extensions.
3)	Reserved or unreserved - which type of track layout is common in Rabat tramway network?
4)	Which is the busiest tram terminus?
5)	Which termini have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
6)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the tramway network?

And a different question, will the next tram of Africa, i.e. – Casablanca’s tramway be opened in 2012, if not then when?


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> However, I saw in www.subways.net that it is a phto of Rabat tram. So are there two types of rolling stock?


No. This is a photo of LYON (France) tram, located here precisely in Villette Street, near main railway station

.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for clearing my confusion. Now please try to answer those questions written above by me.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Rabat is one of the latest addition in African tram systems. Thankfully, so-called dark-continent is now competing with many of the modern, environment-conscious cities, and Rabat can proudly say that they are now running a trendy tram network with high speed, reserved track and smart designed tram system.
> 
> Please try to answer these -
> 1)	Is there any plan to extend the network with new lines? If yes, please write some details and post a complete map with planned extensions.
> ...


Try to ask here : Sure some Morroco guy can understand and write english language, and answer.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1158

.


----------



## yan_95 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Rabat is one of the latest addition in African tram systems. Thankfully, so-called dark-continent is now competing with many of the modern, environment-conscious cities, and Rabat can proudly say that they are now running a trendy tram network with high speed, reserved track and smart designed tram system.
> 
> Please try to answer these -
> 1)	Is there any plan to extend the network with new lines? If yes, please write some details and post a complete map with planned extensions.
> ...


Here is a map of the extensions of the current network :









As you can see an extension is planned for the first line it will reach Temara (suburb of Rabat) and Tabriquet (Salé) and 2 additional lines will be built (L3 and L4). You can get more informations here :

RABAT-SALÉ | Tramway | Line 1 Extension | Madinat Irfane > Hay Ryad > Temara | #Project
 RABAT-SALÉ | Tramway | Lines L4 & L4bis | Rabat Centre Ville > Sala Al Jadida - Al Sahat Al Kabira | #Project
RABAT-SALÉ | Tramway | Lines L3 | Rabat Centre Ville > Akrach | #Project

Indeed, Rabat is now thinking of a metro line but the construction didn't start yet. Here is a map of the proposed line :









The Tram depot is located in Salé (Hay Karima) :









Casablanca's tramway will be open in December 2012 :
CASABLANCA | Tramway | 1 Line | 30 km | 6,4 MMDH |(12/12/2012) | #U-C


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> And a different question, will the next tram of Africa, i.e. – Casablanca’s tramway be opened in 2012, if not then when?


Im not much into the tramway systems, but as for now, the Casablanca tramway is still planned to be opened this year indeed.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Some more pictures of Rabat tramway. 


Early morning view from hotel roof by sykerabbit77, on Flickr


Rabat 'Metro' by sykerabbit77, on Flickr


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Amazing picture of 2 trams, which seems 1. 

Posted by El-Sahraoui


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Posted by brahim :

Photos *André Knoerr*. Genève

2013-10-21, Rabat, Médina








2013-10-21, Rabat, Hôpital Moulay Youssef








2013-10-21, Rabat, Bab Rouah








2013-10-21, Salé, Hay Karima








2013-10-21, Rabat, Mohammed V (Gare de Rabat Ville)


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice System...plus Moroccan Cities are always so nice! Would like to walk around there


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/africa/go-ahead-for-rabat-light-rail-extension.html?channel=538
> 
> *Go-ahead for Rabat light rail extension*
> Monday, March 02, 2015
> ...


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Extensions are planned on both sides of L2. An extension of L1 (Rabat side) is also planned. We hope works will start later this year.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

#coldplayit


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Tramways


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Morocco World News

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2017/01/205862/rabat-sale-tramway-line-approved-7-km-expansion/

*Rabat-Salé Tramway Line Approved for 7 Km Expansion*
January 14, 2017, 1:38 pm










Rabat – _Rabat’s Council of Municipalities Group, Al-Assima, approved on Thursday January 12, the extension of the Rabat–Salé tramline by a total of seven kilometers, with expansion happening in both directions_

In Salé, the line will be extended for 4.6 km, from Hassan II station to Zarbia avenue, reaching the under construction of the provincial hospital in Al-Hssaine district.

In Rabat, the line will be extended for 2.4 km, starting from Moulay Youssef Hospital in Akkari area to Al Kifah Avenue, in Yaâcoub Al Mansour district

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Morocco World News

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/20...le-borrows-mad-180-million-tramway-extension/

*Rabat-Salé Borrows MAD 180 Million for Tramway Extension*
February 8, 2017, 2:18 pm










Rabat – _Rabat’s Council of Municipalities Group, Al-Assima, will take out a MAD 180 million loan from the Municipal Equipment Fund (MEF) to finance a seven-kilometer bidirectional extension of the Rabat–Salé tramline_

During a meeting held Monday, Al Assima asked MEF for the loan to help the project, which is valued at MAD 1.715 billion

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Morocco World News

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/20...-extensions-for-the-rabat-sale-temara-region/

*Tramway: 29 Km Line Extensions for the Rabat-Sale-Temara Region*
April 4, 2017 , 1:37 pm










_Rabat – Extensions of the tramway lines in the metropolitan area of Rabat-Salé-Témara will cover an additional 29 km for the period 2016-2022_

With a projected budget of MAD 5.6 billion, the extensions will reach a population of 560,000 inhabitants.

This program of multi-phase extensions was validated in 2014 by the Rabat-Salé Tramway Company (STRS). The intent is to continue the momentum initiated in the Moroccan capital and respond to the growing demand for mobility states, according to the Bouregreg Valley Development Agency (AAVB)

...


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...t-rail-tram-line-2-extension.html?channel=526

*Contract awarded for Rabat light rail extension*
July 21, 2017










_RABAT-Salé Tramway Company (STRS) has awarded a consortium of Colas Rail and its Moroccan road construction subsidiary GTR a €29m contract to construct infrastructure on two extensions of light rail Line T2_

In Rabat, a 2.4km extension will continue the line south from Moulay Youssef Hospital in Akkari to Al Kifah Avenue in Yaâcoub Al Mansour. In Salé, the line will be extended 4.6km from Hassan II to Zarbia Avenue and the new provincial hospital

...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Lines 1-2*




























http://www.bouregreg.com/pont-hassan-ii/



























http://www.bouregreg.com/tramway-rabat-sale/





















Bonus Hassan II bridge : 



























http://www.bouregreg.com/pont-hassan-ii/


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^

Previous network :










Reality (official) : 



L4 becoming include in L2 extension. 

L2 previous north extension (green) will maybe be merged with L4 (yellow) Bou Regreg valley crossing by Moulay Youssef bridge.


*Purple section are include in the 1st extension* (in red in the map below) :



> *EXTENSIONS DU RÉSEAU TRAMWAY*
> 
> Le Tramway de Rabat-Salé est devenu, après plus de 5 années d’exploitation, un moyen de transport public urbain incontournable qui répond de manière adéquate à la demande croissante des déplacements dans l’Agglomération de Rabat-Salé. Il s’est avéré comme une solution de transport en commun adaptée aux déplacements de masse sur des axes structurants de l’agglomération.
> 
> ...


http://www.bouregreg.com/extensions-du-reseau-tramway/


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*- 1st 7km extension will begin in august 2017
- a new lane will be build at tramway deposit
- 22 tram 32m units will be bought *



> *Tramway Rabat-Salé : Colas choisi pour l’extension​*Par L'Economiste| Le 24/07/2017
> 
> 
> La Société du tramway de Rabat-Salé (STRS) a confié au groupement composé de Colas Rail, filiale ferroviaire de Colas, et GTR, filiale routière de Colas au Maroc, la construction de l’*extension de la ligne 2* du tramway de Rabat-Salé. Le montant du contrat s’élève à plus de* 300 millions de DH* (29 millions d’euros). Outre la réalisation des plateformes du tramway, ce marché concerne aussi la pose des voies ferrées et la signalisation ferroviaire sur une longueur totale de* 7 km*. Colas et sa filiale marocaine créeront aussi une voie de remisage supplémentaire dans le dépôt de Hay Karima et *déplaceront la station "Gare de Salé"*. Le prolongement du réseau permettra de *desservir, du côté de Rabat, le quartier de Yacoub Al Mansour, et, du côté de Salé, le nouvel hôpital.* À noter que les* travaux seront lancés en août* pour une mise au cours du second semestre 2019.


http://www.leconomiste.com/flash-infos/tramway-rabat-sale-colas-choisi-pour-l-extension


> Salé ville tramway station will be removed. Maybe for building a tunnel under it. This news has been published today. We need some time to confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*- 22 tram 32m units will be bought *



> *Tramway Rabat-Salé
> 50 millions d’euros de la BEI pour la 2e ligne​*...
> 
> *Le projet prévoit également l’achat de 22 rames en unité simple de 33 mètres pour la phase d'exploitation*. Notons que le Conseil du groupement de communes de l'agglomération de Rabat «El Assima» avait en janvier dernier approuvé, lors d’une session extraordinaire, l’extension de la ligne du tramway Rabat-Salé de 7 km dans les deux sens.


http://lematin.ma/journal/2017/50-m...inside&utm_term=Page-Home&utm_content=lematin

Actual rolling stock is :

*19 units, 65m*

*Row Double 2 * 32m *(+ 1m connection), there is no driver's cab at each end of the 5 boxes of 32m, but only at each end of the train. These trains are designed to travel during the hours of medium and high traffic (they can not circulate in single train)



> *Rame Double 2*32m* (+1m de raccordement), il n'y a pas de cabine de conduite à chaque extrémité des 5 caisses de 32m, mais uniquement à chaque extrémité de la rame. Ces rames sont conçues pour circuler lors des heures de moyenne et haute fréquentation (elle ne peuvent pas circuler en rame simple).



http://dafina.net/forums/read.php?50,220888,page=36

--------------------


*6 units, 32m*

*Single row 32m,* at each end there is a driver's cab (these trains can be connected in double train). These trainsets are designed for traffic during low traffic hours.



> *Rame Simple 32m, *à chaque extrémité il y a une cabine de conduite (ces rames peuvent être raccordées en rame double). Ces rames sont conçu pour une circulation lors des heures de basse fréquentation.





http://www.voyages-campingcar.fr/site/NordMaroc/Rabat.html


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Very interesting update Gadiri!


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629000&page=9

Extension of T2 line launched (7kms).


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*Rabat-Salé Tramway Secures €40 Million for Line Extension*










Rabat – *The Rabat-Salé Tramway Company (STRS) announced a EUR 40 million (MAD 450 million) loan agreement with the European Investment Bank (EIB) to extend the intercity tramway on Tuesday, March 7.*

*The transport project will add 12 stops: four in Rabat and eight in Salé. The public works will and increase the total length of Line 2 by seven kilometers.*

The existing tramway transports roughly 110,000 passengers per day, and has become a vital source of transport for the cities’ commuter populations. Since its launch in May 2011, the tramway has transported 197 million passengers to their destinations.

King Mohammed VI announced plans to grow the Rabat-Salé tramway on October 23, 2017, due to growing transportation demand.

Anticipated to open in 2019, the new tramway is projected to grow the number of passengers by 35 percent and to reduce the metropolitan area’s carbon dioxide emissions by 4500 tons.

The new tramline will advance Morocco’s aims to reduce reliance on fossil fuels, in accordance with international climate regulation. The project is part of the 2014-2018 Rabat Development Integrated Program, “Rabat: City of Light, Moroccan Culture Capital.”


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Cross posted from SSCM section:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629000&page=18

The latest developments for the T2 tram line extension.
The line is now reaching the neighborhods of Salé city.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

https://www.railjournal.com/passeng...ed-for-rabat-lrt-extension-feasibility-study/


*Contract awarded for Rabat LRT extension feasibility study*
Feb 5, 2020



















_EGIS and CID have been awarded a contract to undertake a feasibility study of the extension of the Rabat light rail network to Salé airport in the northeast and Témara to the south_

The 12-month project will look to add around 30km to the 19km network, resulting in a reorganisation of the way the network is operated.

Egis will be in charge of managing the project, along with urban integration, systems and operation, while CID will manage the data collection, traffic studies, geotechnics and engineering aspects

...


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

No financing for the moment (maybe cerca 250 USD millions budget).
But given the attention the city is currently receiving there is no doubt that these extensions will be built within the coming years.
When completed the agglomeration will enjoy a comprehensive tram network.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7GFcHqwkbY

L2 extension of Rabat-Salé tram network (Salé side).
It seems ready...awaiting official inauguration.
Just to mention: the suspended bridge in the video is the 2nd bridge of the network (the first being the one crossing the river).


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Rabat tramway in covid-19 times...


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Rabat new buses.
The fleet has been put into service in August 2019.

Key facts:
-Fleet: +/- 350 buses
-Type of buses: Irizar, Scania
-Price of the ticket: 0,5€
-One interchange line tram/bus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwF_j0lh6K-/


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493632697217994752


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

New extension of T2: 7kms on both sides

انطلاق استغلال تمديد خط الطراموي 2 بالرباط وسلا - YouTube


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

The New extension of Rabat-Salé Tramway


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Clean,elegant and modern....This is a beautiful tramway!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After a long decade gap, Ribaat tram has extended long. Route *2* has now extended at both ends. In east it has extended up-to Hospital Moule Abdellah, and in south-west up-to Yacoub Al Mansour. The eastern extension is longer.

A rare thing I saw in Ribaat. Two single ended trams are coupled back to back. Although it doubles the capacity, but the length is very long, like a short metro. Is this practical to run such an abnormal long railway transportation which runs through city streets? Doesn’t it create traffic congestion on streets, due to longer crawling, especially at street crossings? I think rather than coupling two trams, they could run one tram, but increase the frequency, to commute more passengers. Shorter street rail vehicles are always best on the street of such big mega-city like Ribaat.

I have two questions -


Is there any plan to extend the network with new lines? If yes, please write some details and post a complete map with planned extensions.
I saw some brainograph type designs on the rolling stocks. Is this a special design? Is there any significance of this design?


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Casablanca and Istambul also run very long trams (2 single ended trams coupled back to back) and they don't have any problems....


----------



## 0tomek0 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Is this practical to run such an abnormal long railway transportation which runs through city streets? Doesn’t it create traffic congestion on streets, due to longer crawling, especially at street crossings? I think rather than coupling two trams, they could run one tram, but increase the frequency, to commute more passengers. Shorter street rail vehicles are always best on the street of such big mega-city like Ribaat.


Berlin does run GT6N operating in multiple (2 coupled is just a little short of 60 m) and is waiting for delivery of new, ~55 m cars (these will be 9-sectional ones), Budapest is operating 56 m long CAF trams and 54 m Combino cars and Dublin is using 55 m Alstom Citadis. The RNV also ordered ~60 m long cars from Skoda, so very long, street-running trams/LRVs are gaining populartity.

This does not create significant problems with congestion, as the extra time needed for the tram to go through a crossroads is just a few seconds more. Since the interval on the lines, where such long vehicles are operated, are rarely denser than 12 vehicles per hour (5 minute headway), the tram does not use too much time. Furthermore, the tram reduces congestion, as it provides a reliable public transport solution, so fewer people tend to use a car (thus reducing congestion).

When it comes to coupling 2 trams into one, please bear in mind, that vehicles operating in multiple require only one driver, which is cheaper for the operator.
Of course, shorter headway is preferable for the passengers, but when the headway comes close to 5 minutes, the operator should seriously consider enlarging the vehicle capacity.

I seriously disagree with the claim, that shorter trams/LRVs are preferable. The longer the vehicles, the more cost-effective these are (provided, the capacity is used of course). Many European cities buy longer vehicles, than they used to operate (switching from 30 m trams to 40 m ones is the most common). I cannot recall a recent example of the opposite trend (replacing 30 m cars with 20–25 m ones or 40 m with 30 m) at all, when it comes to new vehicles. Well, maybe Ostrava could be one, but it's still a replacement of Tatra T3/T6 (2×14 m) with Stadler Tango (25 m) and Skoda 39T cars (~26,5 m), which does not provide a significant decrease in passenger capacity.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I think rather than coupling two trams, they could run one tram


They couldn't, Citadis trams in Rabat are actually uni-directional:








Source: Wikimedia Commons


----------

